# Mother Protects Her Chicks From King Cobra



## win231 (Sep 22, 2021)

The Cobra showed up for a snack.  Notice how she didn't give up & kept risking certain death until ALL her chicks were safe.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hens are very protective of their chicks, fierce mama's not to be messed with.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 22, 2021)

She had one duckling in with her own chicks.
That is one very maternal hen.


----------

